# An alternative to the boring old Lure box



## JT (May 25, 2006)

How about this one then fellas? I reckon you could get 2 per finger. Thats 20 lures all up. Keeps them handy (excuse the piss weak pun  ). Probably more applicable to yakkers with the mirage drive system as 20 lures could impair one's paddling ability. 

p.s. always carry a pair of good long nose pliers.

JT


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

ouch! looks pain full.....how did you get it out in the end?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcQXC3QAABxfgAASQIUAAII4lIA//d6gIACVCKeRD9U9TQAaaNAaDVPBJieqPUekaGCepkIBgYxF+8WUW3BfW2suRcsffsIPrpnsqbeQr4ftcYtpIs9YGxbwlvLmS+wqk9FBoC2NoTzvgZTvi5bIe3FIDQiDnTTOF1vcuKTSAoVWg4VCcq3ZXzWkzWJJfkdYBzQ4kDiPEAFJCbhMOWpIfxdyRThQkMQXC3Q=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

look dad, I sharpened the barbs really well on your new lure, whoops....

eeoowwcchh...

:roll:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Did that with a nail gun once, Only once learnt to keep fingers out of the way then.
At uni they call that experiential learning, but i reckon it just sucks

Ouch 
Dave


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This shot is one that was sent to me a couple of days ago. Happened to a chap on the central coast over the weekend. Not sure of the circumstances but he apparantly had to wait until he got home as he had no pliers to take the end off. Sure looks like it hurt though 

(picture sent to me by Tackle World Mark's Point. Hope none of you mind me mentioning their name. I said I would when I obtained permission to post it. They are good blokes by the way).


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a finger operation a month ago and they put a pin in it. I had it removed last thursday, so I know how this guy must've felt!

Ivan


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh no I gonna faint..............I'm back< very bloody painfull


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, Hmmmmm, arhhhhhhh yep...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Another good example of the advantage of crushed down barbs on trebles, and be able to remove it, rather than go for the camera


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Didnt pick a small lure to try it out on did he. Not real smart on the Central Coast are they


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Ahh don't be too hard on yourself Greg :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

And just to make things worse, our creator put umptythree percent of all our nerves in our fingers, just to make sure it bloody hurts...... oooh I might start to flatten my barbs!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Did this about 1 1/2 months ago but didnt want to even think of taking a photo, after gaining the courage i reversed it through and proceeded to pass out without even getting off the launch site 

This looks a little worse though, poor guy.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

That pic is more evidence that my strategy of removing all hooks from lures is the best practice.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The good news for this fella is the exposed hook point and barb.

In terms of hooking ones finger, this is the text book version for ease of removal.


----------

